# Daten auf Web Server speichern durch Applet



## Marik (8. Mai 2007)

Hi es scheint nicht so einfach zu sein auf Grund von Sicherheitsbrücken.
Aber es geht irgendwie, da bin ich mia sicher.

Meine Frage: Wie kann man Daten (in meinem Fall bilder, aber das tut nix zur Sache) durch ein Applet auf dem Server speichern.

Wenn dies nicht moeglich ist, kann denn PHP mit Java Applet kommunizieren? Dann wuerde ich das Bild irgendwie PHP schicken und mit dieser Sprache abspeichern.

Danke im Voraus!
Marik


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Mai 2007)

Das geht z.B. per FTP. Allerdings hast du dann ein Sicherheitsproblem, da dein Code dekompiliert werden kann.
Wenn du auf dem Server ein Java-Programm starten kannst, würde es gehen, wenn du einen Proxyserver laufen lässt, oder eine RMI-Lösung wäre auch möglich.


----------



## Marik (8. Mai 2007)

Die ersten beiden Loesungen habe ich auch in Erwaegung gezogen, jedoch geht es aus Gruenden nicht, die du schon erwähntest

1.) FTP gefaehrlich
und
2.) Mein Webserver laesst keine Servlets zu (denn damit wuerde es gehen). Ach was rede ich, der hat im Allgemeinen nix mit Java am Hut.

Die dritte Moeglichkeit kenne ich noch nicht. 
Werde mich mal schlau machen.

Naja Danke erstmal
Marik


----------

